# 2012 Focus Izalco Pro 4.0



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a couple of images for Focus fans as the web only shows 1 side-on pic. A noticable difference is the white colour is more off white than the paper white it appears on web. The inside of chain/seat stays are orange. Focus name appears everywhere including inside front forks/chain stays. Nice dual pivot brakes front and rear. FSA Energy cranks - chainring is shiny polished. Jagwire cables. The brown-red rectangular graphics have a nice honey comb effect through them - on top tube this honey comb goes into black section with a white stripe. The down tube is square with rounded corners. Only 2 small points - the FSA SPL-280 seatpost is a little cheap looking and heavy (320g) - the Fizik Ardea is really hard. My opinion and the opion of the LBS are this is a beautiful looking quality ride. They also believe at $3200rrp it is a bargain. I've looked at the bike from every angle and can't fault it, everything is formed exquisitely. Focus has really thought about appearance for 2012. If you like your rides looking racey with a quality touch then check the new Pro 4.0. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## dozer5 (May 19, 2010)

That's a nice looking bike. Enjoy it!


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Finally some bike porn! Nice ride but you should have got the shop to remove the dork disc. And did you're bike really come with those pedals? Cuz those do look heavy & they won't make you go as fast as you could with clipless. Otherwise enjoy.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Energy cranks in white look ridiculously beefy. There was a (demo?) Izalco on a trainer at my local Performance. Wanted to inquire about the set as a take off....but I don't have BB30.

Nice bike though. Can't blame you about not liking the seatpost. I personally hate seatposts with the non-flowing profile from post to clamp.


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you, have added some closeups to give better idea of detail. Cheap pedals where so I could get bike home. Bike will never be riden in current state, some Zonda 2 ways, Chorus and other parts are coming. It will be built (again) in 6 months. Unfortunately Focus don't sell their frames stand alone in Australia (not sure if thats global policy). I've had this project planned for a while, but now that I've got the bike its more than good enough as is !


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

The whole crank/chain ring look is definately a step away from current trends....and cleaning hell. Fortunately the seatpost is the only thing Focus has tightened the belt on. I don't know weight, guessing somewhere 8-8.5kg (17.6-18.7lbs)


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Sandpiper said:


> Just thought I'd post a couple of images for Focus fans as the web only shows 1 side-on pic. A noticable difference is the white colour is more off white than the paper white it appears on web. The inside of chain/seat stays are orange. Focus name appears everywhere including inside front forks/chain stays. Nice dual pivot brakes front and rear. FSA Energy cranks - chainring is shiny polished. Jagwire cables. The brown-red rectangular graphics have a nice honey comb effect through them - on top tube this honey comb goes into black section with a white stripe. The down tube is square with rounded corners. Only 2 small points - the FSA SPL-280 seatpost is a little cheap looking and heavy (320g) - the Fizik Ardea is really hard. My opinion and the opion of the LBS are this is a beautiful looking quality ride. They also believe at $3200rrp it is a bargain. I've looked at the bike from every angle and can't fault it, everything is formed exquisitely. Focus has really thought about appearance for 2012. If you like your rides looking racey with a quality touch then check the new Pro 4.0. Happy to answer any questions.


Very nice.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

First off, nice ride. I really like those bikes.

Second, I thought that the Izalco builds came with SLK bits?

Third, a 3T cockpit and seatpost would look cool.


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry dont know anything re SLK, some higher spec models have K-Force.

Installing a Palladio ltd and ARX ltd ))


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

2011 models had some SLK bits


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

what brand is this again? not enough decals...


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

:lol::lol: very un-german like to show off !


----------



## jeffmatt (Apr 10, 2011)

I was just at a relatively new bike shop in Solana Beach and they spoke very highly about Focus. They had several model on display and based on first glance, they looked very nice. I will have to go back for a test ride.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks really nice


----------



## Madridmikey (May 5, 2011)

From one Focus owner to another, nice bike! I got the 2011 Cayo and strangely enough I was going to upgrade the wheels to Campag Zondas until someone on here suggested Soul wheels, which I bought and which are great, much lighter than the DTswissR1900 that came with the bike. I can really feel the difference. 
I know what you mean about the shoddy seatpost. It scratches really easily. I'm going to upgrate it too (3t dorico-with red stripe for the bike) at some point, though it's an aesthetics thing rather than a performance one (saying that it would be a 150g saving..). Am saving up for a wedding though, so it may have to wait! 
I have a question. You say "Chorus is coming." What part of the Ultegra are you swapping out for Chorus? Seems a strange one..


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

I test rode a 2011 Cayo 1.0, great bike ! Focus frames and 3T forks sure are winning combo. I have purchased whole Chorus groupset, just a personal preference. Will swap out skeleton brakes for TRP R970 SL dual pivot when get some more cash. Think the SPL 280 is actually a MTB throwback, let me know if you get the Dorico, cheers


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

I rode the Izalco Katusha team replica in a race not long ago. Wow what a sweet ride. Focus is making some nice bikes at a pretty good price point.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

For 2012 focus in Australia is bringing in frames. Not many though. The 1.0 pro frame and the 1.0 team frame. they are priced at $2999 and $3299 respectively.

I bought a Pro 3.0 bike, stripped it down and put Super Record and Bora 2's on it. Nice


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Love to see some pics Haydos


----------



## Mud (Feb 5, 2002)

Beautiful bike! And I thought my Focus was sexy.


----------



## xflyboy7r7 (May 28, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Just thought I'd post a couple of images for Focus fans as the web only shows 1 side-on pic. A noticable difference is the white colour is more off white than the paper white it appears on web. The inside of chain/seat stays are orange. Focus name appears everywhere including inside front forks/chain stays. Nice dual pivot brakes front and rear. FSA Energy cranks - chainring is shiny polished. Jagwire cables. The brown-red rectangular graphics have a nice honey comb effect through them - on top tube this honey comb goes into black section with a white stripe. The down tube is square with rounded corners. Only 2 small points - the FSA SPL-280 seatpost is a little cheap looking and heavy (320g) - the Fizik Ardea is really hard. My opinion and the opion of the LBS are this is a beautiful looking quality ride. They also believe at $3200rrp it is a bargain. I've looked at the bike from every angle and can't fault it, everything is formed exquisitely. Focus has really thought about appearance for 2012. If you like your rides looking racey with a quality touch then check the new Pro 4.0. Happy to answer any questions.


Nice Ride!


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

*Focus Izalco Pro 1.0*

Just bought ( at a decent discount) a 2011 Focus Izalco Pro 1.0 about a week ago. A very sweet ride indeed.


----------



## tasos53 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good evening.
Because i ordered the same bike and it is not coming yet if you can help me and tell me what is the diameter of the seatpost because i want to upgrade it and i found a good opportunity but i dont know the dimensions.

Thanks


----------



## gilco (Feb 6, 2012)

very nice bike


----------



## brads (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought the Izalco Pro 1.0 just over a week ago with Dura Ace at a very good price. Thinking about trading in the Dura Ace groupset for the new 2012 Sram Red when its released. Also waiting on a set of Mad Fiber rims to be delivered. Also upgrade the seat post, stem & bars. Once its all finished it should be weighing under 6.8kg
Very happy with the focus


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

tasos53 said:


> Good evening.
> Because i ordered the same bike and it is not coming yet if you can help me and tell me what is the diameter of the seatpost because i want to upgrade it and i found a good opportunity but i dont know the dimensions.
> 
> Thanks


27.2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tasos53 (Dec 28, 2011)

haydos said:


> 27.2 :thumbsup:



Thank you very match


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

brads said:


> I bought the Izalco Pro 1.0 just over a week ago with Dura Ace at a very good price. Thinking about trading in the Dura Ace groupset for the new 2012 Sram Red when its released. Also waiting on a set of Mad Fiber rims to be delivered. Also upgrade the seat post, stem & bars. Once its all finished it should be weighing under 6.8kg
> Very happy with the focus


nice....pic please...n please review the ride.........


----------



## Xmart (Jan 31, 2012)

*Size for 170 cm height*

Nice Bike!!!!! Please, could You write me your height? Cause I want to buy the same bike, but dont know what size, I am 170 cm, 78 cm inseam, so should I choose 52 cm (size S)? Thank You very much.


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

The full bike dimensions are on the Focus website. I would recommend you go into a Focus dealer for test ride and fit


----------



## tee-bone (Apr 27, 2011)

Great looking bike - love the honeycomb graphics in particular. That is a classy touch.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice looking bike.... I like the color layout


----------



## keeeeez (Jan 17, 2012)

I had my heart set on a BMC Roadracer SL01 until I found Focus! I got myself a 2011 Izalco Team Replica. Now I can't ride my other bikes!


----------



## teoky (Mar 5, 2012)

Focus really is value for money ! The Izalco Pro is a very good bike. It is stiff and yet is comfortable, I know it is a cliche but try one out and you will know it is true.

The 4.0 stock should be 7.9kg and the 3.0 stock is 7.7kg (all weight without pedals). I compared the 2012 models to 2011 and it seems that the 2012 Izalco Pro 4.0 might be the 2011 Izalco Pro frame with different colors. However, the 2012 Izalco Pro 3.0 and above might be the 2011 Izalco Pro frame but with different carbon layup.

BTW, you can easily decrease the weight of the bike as it comes with DT Swiss 1850 which are really heavy (about 1.9kg). It is not too difficult to build it to weigh less than 7kg.


----------



## motiaroshas (Jan 9, 2012)

*love the izalco*

here is the izalco pro 2 2012 with some changes size 62


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I didn't used to think very much of the Focus bicycles. That was until I saw one in person and man they are incredible looking. Photos do them no justice. Amazing paint finish, nice paint scheme. You're going to enjoy that bike. Cheers!


----------



## mr_happyguy2012 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Great Bike*

Really nice bike but needed some changes:


1. The wheels felt a bit soft for me and just not great. Changed to a Fulcrum 5.0 for a stiffer ride. 
2. Put a Sram red chain-set on. Big improvement in feel and looks. Shop did this for an extra 100. 

I have a Look 695 SR so bought this for training and work so maybe the soft feel is because of the Look 695 being just so rigid. However this did make it better all round. 

Next i would change the seat post and handle bars. The saddle i really like.


----------



## mr_happyguy2012 (Mar 28, 2012)

Really nice bike but needed some changes:


1. The wheels felt a bit soft for me and just not great. Changed to a Fulcrum 5.0 for a stiffer ride. 
2. Put a Sram red chain-set on. Big improvement in feel and looks. Shop did this for an extra 100. 

I have a Look 695 SR so bought this for training and work so maybe the soft feel is because of the Look 695 being just so rigid. However this did make it better all round. 

Next i would change the seat post and handle bars. The saddle i really like.


----------



## Sluska (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice looking bike. Have you ridden it yet? How does it feel?


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, haven't ridden yet, I'm re-building whole bike


----------



## xraybiker (May 12, 2012)

Very nice bike, and i am planning to get one like this. Where did you get your bike from in Australia?


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, bike from Albion Cycles, Waverley, NSW. Very good people there. Enjoy.


----------



## xraybiker (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Bro


----------



## brads (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought mine in Adelaide at the Bike Station. I purchased on the 6th of Feb ready for the racing season. I road it all of Feb & at the start of March I ruptured my tibialis anterior tendon & needed a recon, so no more cycling for me. 

So of anyone is interested in buying a near brand new bike with titanium speedplay pedals. I also have a wireless powertap sl built with a Dura Ace rim, front rim is a Mavic Ksyrium ES. The whole lot for $4000 ono. Or $3500 without the powertap rim and you can still have the front mavic rim & the fulcrum wheelset that came with bike

It's a 56cm Focus F12 Izalco Pro 1.0


----------



## fabiocanada (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Biggus (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

will be picking my pro 4.0 up from my LBS hopefully in the next week, how is everyone who has one getting on with it? what upgrades have you done and could you post pics with the upgrades.

Cheers

Biggus


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Just been built so no real K's/miles under the belt yet. Very happy with all parts, favourites are TRP R970 brakes and Controltech Race Skewers. 3T Ergonova bar is beautifully ergonomic as the name suggests, and combined with ARX stem give solid control over the front of the bike - keeping in mind I'm only 65kg. The F6Rs are my first set of carbon 60mm tubs so can't compare, but they are well made, roll smoothly (thanks to DT240s) and once up to speed maintain it with ease - beware strong cross winds though ! I got the KMC X11L chain for the simple fact it uses a masterlink, it performs smoothly and quietly. I won't comment on the TRP R970's until I've got some good mileage up, to assess wheather their performance matches the high end dollars - certainly the build quality/design does ! they feel good so far. If I have any performance/maintenance issues in coming months I'll report back but fingers crossed.


----------



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

*very nice looking bikes*

great to see some folks with the Izalco pro models and the good feedback... 
I have a 2011 Trek madone 3 series and while it is a nice bike.. i am very close to upgrading and pulling the trigger on an Izalco pro 2.0 or 3.0.. havent made up my mind just yet.. but am leaning towards the 2.0 right now.. 


Question for you all.. for those in the states here.. anyone get one of these from Colorado Cyclist ? They seem to have the best price on these by a good amount.. I dont have anyone who is local that has any in stock for me to check out so i will most likely have to go the shipment route..


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

That thing is spectacular!


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice build Sandpiper. I've been following your thread since you first posted. Your pics also helped me finalize my purchase of a Izalco. I was also looking at a Cervelo R3 and Bianchi Sempre. 

Here is mine 2 months in. Nothing much done to it yet except for switch out the Fulcrum 5s to Soul S2.0s. Right now I'm deciding on some carbon clinchers and removing another spacer or two so I can get the stem cut.


----------



## Dream355r (Aug 25, 2012)

*snap !!*



TerranATG said:


> Very nice build Sandpiper. I've been following your thread since you first posted. Your pics also helped me finalize my purchase of a Izalco. I was also looking at a Cervelo R3 and Bianchi Sempre.
> 
> Here is mine 2 months in. Nothing much done to it yet except for switch out the Fulcrum 5s to Soul S2.0s. Right now I'm deciding on some carbon clinchers and removing another spacer or two so I can get the stem cut.


Hi ...just joined and just bought same bike here in sunny Scotland ...first real bike as only been cyclying regularly for 6 months...what do you think of the bike with dura ace etc ?? I think it is very direct, much more so than my Specialized Allez which I really enjoyed. 

I have mavic Kysriums to replace the Fulcrums and may change the seat post and wheels to ZIPP or FFWD etc but when I have a wee bit cash. 

cheers


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

TerranATG said:


> Very nice build Sandpiper. I've been following your thread since you first posted. Your pics also helped me finalize my purchase of a Izalco. I was also looking at a Cervelo R3 and Bianchi Sempre.
> 
> Here is mine 2 months in. Nothing much done to it yet except for switch out the Fulcrum 5s to Soul S2.0s. Right now I'm deciding on some carbon clinchers and removing another spacer or two so I can get the stem cut.


Nice one TerranATG ! great finish on the Pro 1 and well spec'd. Happy riding


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

Dream355r said:


> Hi ...just joined and just bought same bike here in sunny Scotland ...first real bike as only been cyclying regularly for 6 months...what do you think of the bike with dura ace etc ?? I think it is very direct, much more so than my Specialized Allez which I really enjoyed.


Great choice! :thumbsup:

I almost made the leap and went with the 3.0 because it had full Force group. I ended up with the 1.0 because of the color scheme. I upgraded from a similar bike as you, a Trek 2.3.

Bike is amazing in every aspect. Shifting on DA is very smooth compared to 105. When I'm cranking it out on steep climbs I feel that no energy is wasted. The rotor crank is awesome. Overall a night and day difference. I'll be on this bike for a long time.




Sandpiper said:


> Nice one TerranATG ! great finish on the Pro 1 and well spec'd. Happy riding


Thanks. Glad to be in the Focus Club!


----------



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

The sleepless nights will ensue.. 
I just ordered up my new Focus Izalco Pro 2.0. found a dealer here in town that gave me an awesome deal.. 
making the switch from a Trek 3 series madone with a 105 groupset to the Izalco with Sram Red.. 
really looking forward to picking her up this Friday ( hopefully.. ) and starting to tweak and get my fit right.. I am a little concerned about the geometry and really leaning over as I am used to the Trek H2 fit.. but i will see how it goes.. maybe flip the stem, add some spacers, or get a new angled stem go to give myself the slightest more upright position.. 
will post some pics this weekend pending her arrival.. I have a 50 mile ride coming up in 2 weeks to get ready for.. excited as can be..


----------



## AustinK (Aug 10, 2012)

Those are some good looking builds. I am considering getting an izalco for my next build. A lbs has the katusha team model for sub 6k. 

Can any of you guys comment on the handling? I hear it is very aggressive and racey. That is exactly what i am looking for.


----------



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well gents.. she is here.. 
We havent got but maybe an eighth of an inch of rain in the past 4 months.. nothing nada.. and the day i go and pick up the new bike.. it has been raining for 9 hours straight with no end in sight ..
Got most of the garage adjustments done.. and got my new speedplay's installed along with the cleats.. and proceeded to go up and down the street.. in the rain.. in the dark.. woohoo.. 
will get some pics up as soon as i can.. and wow.. what a different feeling bike than my Madone.. this thing feels like pure speed but is more comfortable than i thought it would be.

Love the color scheme with the spashes of blue here and there on the 2.0 pics do not do it justice.


----------



## PortlandBiker (Sep 21, 2012)

*Sandpiper - Focus Izalco Pro 4.0*

Really nice looking!

Question for you: I received a 2012 Izalco Pro 4.0 from an online retailer and it looks identical to your bike except it appears that the top 1/2 of the top tube and the front of the head tube on my version are unpainted and merely clear coat on top of raw carbon matte. Very odd and I am wondering if this is a defective paint job.

Does yours appear this way also. Hard to tell from the photos, but it looks like the one shot of the head tube is indeed painted a glossy black.

Anyone else have a 2012 Izalco Pro 4.0 with a strange paint job on top tube/head tube?

Thanks!


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

Post a pic so we can see it. Which retailer did you purchase it from?


----------



## PortlandBiker (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello TerranATG,

I attempted that, but apparently I need to have at least 10 posts before I may insert a link into a post.

I have pics on Flickr, but will have to circumvent the forum limitation by omitting the url http and the "slash" from the url's "RRR" means "slash" and YYY indicates the usual Internet address prefix. Can't show it here or the forum editor will pickup on it and give me a message. There IS a "." between the "c" and the "k".

Horribly cumbersome. So thanks!

Alternatively, I can email you the pics!

YYY flic.kr RRR p RRR dcKNAZ
YYY flic.kr RRR p RRR dcKQYW
YYY flic.kr RRR p RRR dcKR87


----------



## kimare (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually I had decied to wait to buy a roadbike, untill I had lost a bit more weight. Now I use an MTB. 

I had set my eyes on a Caad 10 105, but now I have the option to buy a Izalco Pro 4.0 brand new from a retailer for the same price I have to pay for a Caad 10 105. Unfortunatly I'm unable to try the Focus, but from the geo charts the geometry seems comparable. I'll get a carbon frame instead of alu (even though many seems to prefer the Caad over carbon). I'll get Ultegra over 105 (not a big deal anyway).

Is this offer to good to pass? Why or why not?


----------

